# A Wild Friday Night Conversation



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to Friday! The weather here in NW IL has also been - odd. We had another large wind event earlier this week. Took down sheds and a lot of treesm we were without power for about 16 hours. Second big wind event this year. It is cold today but going to warm up at the end of next week. Our local farm store had a Black Friday Sale on their shavings so we went and bought 2 pallets this morning. I am having a hip replacement on Wednesday so trying to get all of the critters lined up so my very busy son can take care of everyone while I am not at home. I will be gone for 10 days - surgery at Mayo in MN and I live in NW IL. Not sure about supper tonight but I made the best Ribeye steak sandwiches for supper last night!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Tentative plans have me going to the grocery store today but I haven't had enough coffee yet to decide if I'm really going. 

The PBR World Finals started last night and will run through Sunday so I'll be having a hot date with the TV every night this weekend. LOL

@carshon, good luck with your surgery! I hope it goes as smoothly as it did last time. Sorry to hear about all your wind damage. Did all your critters make it through unscathed?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@carshon, hope all goes smoothly with the surgery!

We've had a sad week here- I mentioned in my journal, but Wednesday night we had to put my 20-yr old cat to sleep. I've had him since the month after I graduated from college, when he was just a few months old, so he's literally been with me through my whole adult life so far. I've lived him with longer than my husband! 😉 It was very sad, but he's had advanced kidney disease for months and we knew that as soon as he told us he was ready, we would let him go. That's pretty much what happened Wednesday night. I just feel fortunate that it was very peaceful and my husband and I were both with him. But, it's left a huge void that will be hard to recover from. I'm sure some day we'll have another cat, but can't imagine there will be another one like him!








Work has been busy this week, I've been glad for that. Today is a raw, damp day but tomorrow should be sunny, if chilly. Planning on a morning "trail" ride with my riding buddy tomorrow- but, it's the start of deer season so we'll stick to the dirt roads and stay out of the woods. I should hit my 2020 goal of 500 miles in the course of the ride though, which is exciting!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that Egrogan.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Friday all! Thrilled with that, work has been a little busy. And just been busy in general.

Not sure on dinner, a couple of friends just asked if I wanted to go to the local seafood joint that’s out a little ways. I’ve been wanting to try it but I’ve been doing real well on my diet and don’t want to set me back.. also not sure I want to be a third wheel tonight…. I’ll think about it. If not then salad it is! Lol

For the weekend I was supposed to go camping but we had mega rain yesterday and those trails can be difficult in good conditions, I told my friend I just didn’t think I want to slip and slide and don’t want to risk Wrangler going down and pulling something. I know chances are he wouldn’t but I told her if he did I would be mad at myself for pushing when I could option out. Oh well probably won’t get the chance to camp again this year. Will probably ride on Sunday then!

@egrogan – I’m soooo sorry to hear about your cat. Sounds like he had a long full life. But it's never easy to say goodbye.... My thoughts are with you.

@carshon – good luck with your surgery! I’ll send healing vibes!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@carshon - Best wishes for fast recovery.

@egrogan - So sorry about your cat. He was beautiful.

It's pretty chilly, but dry, here. Been schooling in an arena at night for the lights, but hoping to ride early tomorrow outside before the snow and wind starts.

I've been planning meals for crockpot because we're working so much. Tonight, though, will be leftover "shipwreck casserole."

Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Weather has been wild. 70s for highs and now dropping back to more seasonable temps for a New England November. Between that and stress, I've been feeling pretty terrible physically. Tuesday was a terrible night at work - I got functionally no sleep between 0500 on Tuesday and 0800 on Wednesday, so I've been recuperating from that. 

Weekend plans: school, the gym, takeout. Possibly seeing a friend. Next week it'll be nice out, so more time with Jasper. On Monday, we tried bareback in the ring for a little bit - new and exciting and a little scary. Not planning to do a ton of it, but it's cool to try. Still looking at horses, still mostly serious about eventually buying one, just haven't found the right one yet. Lots of nice horses out in the world, but so far none of them are "mine". Ah well. 

Haven't decided about dinner yet. Takeout of some kind, not sure what. Thinking about sushi.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@carshon good luck with your surgery

@egrogan, I am so sorry for your kitty loss. Yes he sure was beautiful

Our weather has been calm but the Carolinas have been hammered with flooding rains - roads washed out, shed floating, people still missing ——. Prayers to all who are caught up in any of these weather events.

Both my horses had a bad case of the watery bums for the several days we had record breaking temps. It was bad enough that I was starting to worry but their manure was at least firm and didn’t look like cow pies. I was having to wash their butts and between their legs with shampo, then rinse every night for several nights

As if by magic, it all went away as soon as the temps went back into the 60’s for highs. I think it was a combo of their already thick winter coats and they were eating something up on the ridge that turned toxic in all that heat. Plant chemistry changes this time of year, making some things tasty that normally are not.


Supper is generally carry out from somewhere on Friday night. DH mentioned Rafaels as He went out the door this mornin. He likes their spaghetti and I like their shrimp quesadilla, so that works for me

A few months back we had to buy a new refrigerator. The other one was 17 years old and had already had the compressor rebuilt once, which lasted ten years

The new washer and dryer were put in the laundry room Wednesday night, replacing the 18 year old set that we had bought new. I told my brother to forget looking for squirreled away money anywhere in this house — the local appliance dealer has all of it, plus some

We bought Speed Queen this time because they seem to be the only company that still makes a washer model with a transmission to make the agitator go around. It is my understanding these days the drum spins and the agitator is stationary— I think that’s really stupid for Those of us who live outdoors and/or have children in dirty sports like baseball and footbal.

I also bought the models with analog dials, that I don’t need all that digital stuff telling me things and costing a fortune to repair.

DH said his assistant and his wife also bought a new washer and dryer but they are much younger and bought all that fancy digital stuff. The dryer texted her the other night to say the clothes were dry —— alrighty then — have at it, I will still take my old fashioned analog dials and listen for the buzzer🧭


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm watching the Virginian while I think about adding my decorations to my house.... Kid has baseball practice tonight... The other day I pulled an 18 wheeler out of a ditch with my dually. He was stuck just enough that he couldn't get himself out and he said that his company would have made him pay for tow which would have been around $800. He dropped off $100 worth of Ribeyes as a thank you... I put some out to thaw for tonights dinner...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Happy Friday!

@carshon Hope you heal up fast from your surgery!

@egrogan Sorry about your kitty!

Hubby came home late Wednesday night. We had plans of at least getting the back wall on the shedrow for a wind break but the weather changed pretty fast. Hopefully tomorrow while there is a break in the storm.
Today we are laying around and watching old TV shows and watching it snow.
I don't really feel like cooking today so it'll probably be leftover spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I always love your pictures so much.

Grilled pork chops for chow tonight


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

@egrogan . . so sorry to hear about the passing of your kitty. I have had two that lived with me a LONG time; one I put down at 19, the other, at 12, went missing and likely was eaten by a wild animal. I was cat less for more than a year. I got a kitten in August, and while he is a hoot, he just isn't the same calibar as the other two gentlemen. But, it takes time with cats. a lot of time.

Regarding washing /dry machines . . . my drier is 29 years old and still works! my microwave is 32 years old and still working. My fridge is 29. They just don't make 'em like they used to.

It's windy, wet and gray here, and will be for the next week, at least. We seem to just be under these never ending storms blowing in from the Pacific. Gah! it'll be like this for months.

But, on the good side, it's SOUP WEATHER!!!! I made oxtail soup stock, then chopped up onions, red peppers, carrots, mushrooms and a few leeks (very finely) and cooked white rice in it to make a version of "Congee" . . Chinese style , savory rice pudding. It was the best thing ever. Oxtail soup gives you a lot of health benefit from the cartilage . But, you need to simmer the bones for a long time. 
Next up? Leek and potatoe soup for tongith, and rye bread is rising in the kitchen.
I


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

This week was a bit crazy for me. Took down the electric fencing for the hurricane we were forecast to get. Then it turned into a tropical storm and somehow we missed most of the wind, and all the rain went south and somehow missed us. Then I mowed and put all the electric fencing back up. Might as well mow while the fence is down...

My old mare went off her feed. She eats, she just doesn't eat as she should. It's not colic, she doesn't look sick. She just is near the end and i suspect her teeth hurt. I'm trying to say my goodbyes- gave her applesauce yesterday which she loved. Gave her a bath today. Started her on ulcer medication in case her pain meds are upsetting her stomach. See how this weekend goes and if her appetite picks back up, otherwise I will be calling the vet. I took her off the pain meds as she has been on them for years and I suspect ulcers. 

Poor old girl. Cooler weather is in the forecast so hopefully she feels better soon. Too hot/humid for her. She looked super depressed with the weather - extremely humid. I was hoping to keep her going until January, but that looks iffy at best. 

Assuming I can rid myself of this sinus headache, I plan to trailer to a small preserve tomorrow for a trail ride.


----------



## Frippet (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello everyone! 

I'm new here so if my username looks unfamiliar you are correct! This is pretty much my first week being an active member in a loooong time so I'm excited to jump back in. 

Here on the NY/PA border we've been seeing some interesting weather. High 70's for a few days and then a quick drop back down to the low 30's. Extremely gusty wind has been bringing up the remnants of Hurricane Eta. This is my 5th year living up in the mountains and the weather is much more unpredictable up here than when I lived in the city! Don't get me wrong I love the mountain life but I do miss my salted and snow plowed roads!

As for dinner, the fam is having some potato soup! I usually just add chicken but I think I'll throw in some bacon as well. It's protein so that means it's good for me right? 

@carshon - Good luck with your hip replacement and safe travels! 

@egrogan - I'm very sorry to hear about your kitty. He looked like quite the character! I'm sure he had a wonderful 20 years with you and your family. 

@COWCHICK77 - Yikes! Snow already? 😲 I'm assuming your in the upper mid-west?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Welcome @Frippet . Glad you are here. Keep posting and look for upcoming holiday threads.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

@carshon : hope all goes well with your next hip

@egrogan : Newton was such a handsome kitty.

@walkinthewalk : glad the horses are back to normal. the weather has been all over the place for sure.

@farmpony84 : what a great thank you for your good deed!

@COWCHICK77 : yikes to the snow - I don't want to see any of that this winter

@tinyliny : that soup sounds fantastic. soup is one of the few good things about cooler weather

@Frippet : are you in the Alleghenies or the Poconos?

We had crock pot buffalo chicken chili for dinner. We are now relaxing and watching rodeo (@JCnGrace I won't be able to stay awake to watch the PBR live, so will catch the replay tomorrow). I hope to ride tomorrow, but if the wind is as bad as predicted, I will be hiding inside instead.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just skimmed guys, so apologies, if I don't comment on your post, please don't think I'm ignoring you. 

@egrogan So sorry to hear about your kitty.
@boots I saw you mentioned crock pots. I have to mention that I was given an Instant Pot because its previous owner never used it, and I can't say enough good about it. I use it on average 3 to 4 days a week, and I do not cook every single day, so I mean to say that I cook more meals in the Instant Pot than any other method. 

Dinner tonight was a 'chicken roast', and by that I mean chicken breasts, potatoes, green onions, yellow onions, celery, carrots, fresh thyme, ground ginger, apple cider vinegar, S&P and water all in the Instant Pot. I should have put less ACV, it was a bit much for me, but husband liked it. I cook better when I follow a recipe but our toddler was watching videos on my laptop at the time, and I don't have a smartphone because I hate them so had no other way to access the internet.

It's 11:30 pm right now and my night owl toddler is refusing to slow down. I usually try to force her to bed, but sometimes her dad goes soft on her so I give up the fight, and that's how we end up with a toddler running around at almost midnight as if it was a quarter to noon. She definitely inherited her dad's sleep habits.

Speaking of, I have to boast about my toddler. She is 26 months old, knows her alphabet and phonics perfectly, and is now learning to read/spell. She also puts together puzzles meant for 3+ and generally just amazes me. I often say things like, "I think this is too advanced for you but I'm going to let you try anyway," and she seems to have an easy time of proving me wrong. On the one hand, my parental side is going "she's a genius!" On the other hand, I'm thinking that little kids just aren't given enough credit and opportunity to learn things because adults think they aren't capable yet, and that plenty of other kids her age would share her abilities if given the same opportunities.

It's almost Sunday, which means I get to go see my mare soon. I can't wait.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the nice messages about the cat. (Wishing we still had the "hug" emoji....)

Off to ride!


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

We spent about three hours of our Friday night, sitting in our car outside the emergency vet clinic while our dog was waiting inside to be examined. Gotta love COVID. No definitive information without lots of tests. Vomiting and fever basically. She seems a little better this morning. Our animals always decide to get sick after hours.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I just skimmed guys, so apologies, if I don't comment on your post, please don't think I'm ignoring you.
> 
> @egrogan So sorry to hear about your kitty.
> @boots I saw you mentioned crock pots. I have to mention that I was given an Instant Pot because its previous owner never used it, and I can't say enough good about it. I use it on average 3 to 4 days a week, and I do not cook every single day, so I mean to say that I cook more meals in the Instant Pot than any other method.
> ...


Ahhhh, toddlers. You make me miss my babysitting job! It's such a delight to watch the kids grow.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

dogpatch said:


> We spent about three hours of our Friday night, sitting in our car outside the emergency vet clinic while our dog was waiting inside to be examined. Gotta love COVID. No definitive information without lots of tests. Vomiting and fever basically. She seems a little better this morning. Our animals always decide to get sick after hours.


Poor pup. Hope they're ok.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@dogpatch, I hope your dog is better by now. Yes — why do they wait until after hours and after hours on weekends?

****
Today, Saturday is going to be our nicest day to be outside - DH is up on the ridge cutting up a downed tree — I’m gonna have to go up on the JD to help move the pieces ——

Thursday was DH’s 72nd Bday. Today we went to the best BBQ place around because that was his pick. They were more crowded than usual for a late Saturday morning because a car club was spending lunch in there.

The Getter (station wagon) is a slammed Chevy Kingston. My favorite is the Ford police car.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for well wishes on the puny Pooch-cake. Her temperature broke and she has accepted some chicken and rice today. Sleeping heavily. She is her dad's spirit animal, so it was a terrible scare. Must have been a "24 hour bug". A few changes are in the works, like getting her some age appropriate food and helping her shed some weight.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@dogpatch - I hope your dog continues to recover.


----------



## Frippet (Jul 10, 2020)

@phantomhorse13 - Just on the outskirts of the Poconos! It really is a lovely area.

@dogpatch - I'm sorry to hear about your pup! Mine always love for me to pay that extra emergency fee as well. I hope your girl is starting to feel better!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

@Frippet Welcome! 
We moved to Idaho from from northeast NV last year, same climate, same geography, just 2 hours drive north...lol
First big storm of the year.

@dogpatch Hope your pup recovers! It's always after hours it seems when emergency hits.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

@dogpatch : glad your pup seems to be on the mend. never a dull moment.

@Frippet : I am in the Hazleton area, so I agree this is a gorgeous region!


Got a ride in today, as well as lots of odds and ends done around home. Currently have a pizza in the oven and relaxing. Hope everyone else is having a good evening.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

It's Saturday night weather was fairly decent 37 degrees for a high. Went to town to get some much needed stuff today. 

Horses needed salt licks and 50lb lick tubs. Terrible hay this year so feel horses need extra nutritional help. 

Then I spent money on me bought myself some jeans an sweat shirts. Got in a ride today first one in 4 days. Felt good to get out for a ride. Pretty much just a walk ride footing isn't great. Sure did the mind good though, I've been struggling with depression. Getting out an riding my horse really helps.

Dinner was hamburgers ,potato salad and green beans. Now we are just relaxing an I'm doing laundry. Have a mountain of clothes to wash.


----------



## myhorserules (Oct 21, 2014)

Haven't read everything yet but will go back and do so this evening.
Got a new phone this week and I'm still trying to figure out how to do stuff with it. I really hate change but my 6 year old phone was buggy and the battery was getting very hot so decided to upgrade before I lost everything on the old one.
My gal dog turned 11 years old this weekend. She still acts like a puppy for the most part but I'm starting to see a bit of mental decline and definitely more stiffness in the mornings 🥺 That said she really is enjoying playing with the shark, I mean puppy.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Some good news for 2020





__





Waffle House Is Officially Releasing A Bacon-Infused Beer






www.msn.com


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

aubie said:


> Some good news for 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@aubie- you have a funny definition of "good news"  I'm more of a beer girl than most, but that option gets a solid "no" in my book! 🍻


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Also




__





KFC releases vintage buckets of fried chicken, as brands from Burger King to Budweiser tap into nostalgia to counter 'collective loss' in pandemic






www.msn.com


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

aubie said:


> Some good news for 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Waffle House, it's the only place I'll eat a waffle. When we go to TX I insist on going there once.
I'd definitely try the bacon infused beer!

Has anyone tried Skrewball, peanut butter infused whiskey?


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm not sure that I'd like whisky peanut butter.

I was surprised by whisky tablet though, I didn't expect to like it, rum tablet was even nicer.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had to Google tablet..lol!
I'd try both of those! 

My husband drinks rum, it's too sweet and syrupy for me but you do see it in a lot of baking around the holidays.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Critter Chiro was here today. Both horses and the Rottweiler got worked on.

The Catahoula has always been a needy fella. He flopped himself at my feet so I could work on him while the Rottweiler got acupunctured and put back in place.

She was rehomed to me and came here with a gimp that continued to get worse. I had her x-rayed last year. Thankfully hips are perfect but she has a small bone chip in her sacrum area.

The specialty vet felt it was more due to an injury as a pup, than a birth defect.

An injury that could have been from rolling off a piece of furniture, flipping/wriggling out of a child’s arms, playing catch too aggressively for her age.

It doesn’t matter, the damage is done and is permanent. She is only 3-1/2 years old with back of an 80 year old. It looks like she will be on the monthly “needs adjusted list”, along with Joker

Annnnd I have to watch her weight - blah. The vet/chiro wants her on the thin side due to the sacrum issue. I can’t blame her and I don’t disagree but ——- 

Supper was one of DiGiorno’s pizzas. They have several models.

Weather has been great for riding in my area but I watch the weather channel so I know many folks have been flooded and have damage from ETA, and then there’s the big storm further north that caused a lot of wind damage and power outages.

Now IOTA is has formed and looks like it is really going to be a force to be reckoned with

Prayers and good and Good thoughts to those caught up in any of these awful storms.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

@COWCHICK77 I tried to quote but it said added to multiple quote, that I do not see.

What I was going to say is Whisky girl is playing in my head now. Yes I used that spelling. @Caledonian will have to tell me if that's what they use there. But it's how it's spelled on the Makers Mark bottle. Now that in your holiday dishes is delightful.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

aubie said:


> What I was going to say is Whisky girl is playing in my head now. Yes I used that spelling. [USER=241298]@Caledonian will have to tell me if that's what they use there. But it's how it's spelled on the Makers Mark bottle. Now that in your holiday dishes is delightful.


Yes we use 'whisky', without the 'e', it's enshrined in law.

I spent a day in a distillery for my hydrochemistry Uni course and I remember them saying it's because Ireland introduced the 'e' to differentiate their products from ours and America chose to use the Irish version. Some say it could be dodgy translations from the orginal uisge-beatha.


----------

